

U.S. Privacy Board Says NSA Internet Spying is Constitutional - nostrademons
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/07/02/327760878/u-s-privacy-board-says-nsa-internet-spying-is-constitutional

======
diafygi
> ...and the use of queries to search for the communications of specific U.S.
> persons within the information that has been collected.

So it seems that they are collecting everything, then getting a warrant to
search through that collected data for the target. Why don't they need a
warrant to collect the data in the first place? Seriously, I'd like a straight
answer.

